# I want you to read this..



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Please read the following page:

http://www.kundalini-gateway.org/polls/po_sympt.html

and see which of the symptoms you have.

For me, I have the following K symptoms:

- Out of Body experience (chronic)
- Sense of unreality
- Insomnia
- Change in shape of head
- Unable to focus
- Depression
- Energy coming in the crown of my head (7th chakra), whenever I'm busy with spiritual stuff.
- Higher awareness. Aware that I'm in my head, aware that I'm not in the present (WHICH IS NOT NORMAL AND THE BEST SIGN THAT YOU SUFFER FROM KUNDALINI!)
- DP/DR
- Able to see aura's (now and then)
- Able to stop time (now and then)
- Inner body experience (once)

By now, two people told me I suffer from Kundalini (a spiritual healer and accupunturist), one psychologist agreed, three psychiaters and several friends found it very very odd that I am so aware of my state. Till now, no psychogolist or psychiater didn't remark that I'm aware that I am dreaming.

Please read through that site, kundalini-gateway.org, it is what you have, believe me.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Dont label it........just go with it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Dont label it........just go with it.


I like that approach.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm trying to do that. But I want people to know that this is kundalini. Once I read on this forum a thread of some guy which was saying that many people got cured when not taking anti-depressivum for two years. I believe him. Anti-Depressivum stops the kundalini progress.

I want to hear of people on this forum that have 'this' for more then 12 years (12 years is the max. duration of K) and didn't take ANY anti-depressivum or anti-psychotica. Because this is not possible. You can't have this longer then 12 years while not using medicines. Thats the reason some people are stuck in this for 30-40 years because they keep using meds.

I just ordered meds online, but I will probably only use the calming & sleeping pills.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:| I'd like to see the scientific trials and evidence, In a peer-reviewed medical journal please.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

lol

You want evidence ? Here is a questionarry for ppl with 'dp/dr'.

- Do you realize you are in your head ?
- Do you realize you are living in the past and/or future ?
- Do you feel out of your body ?
- Do you sometimes feel energy in the chakra areas ? Especially in your crown ?
- Do you have a racing heartbeat ? Did it ever occur that your heart stopped for longer then 10 seconds ?

It is said that Kundalini makes people lose themselves and that this has to do with energy. Also, Kundalini changes reality. Also, Kundalini very often comes hand in hand with dissociation.

I made the above questionarry as non-general as possible. So, not questions like 'Do you feel depressed? Or... Do you have 5 fingers and at least 9 toes' 

You want evidence ? Ask people these questions.


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

Okay, I've had DP for 13 years while there was a very short period in time when I took anti-depressants for a few weeks (I quit long ago since I apparently wasn't depressed after all?). Anyway, I'll be open minded and give that a read.

The thing though is that it's going to be very hard for this to get scientific. It's unavoidable that questionnaires asking about personal symptoms involve subjectivity, making results pretty much impossible to standardize. And to say this from first glance, one important thing I experience that contrasts with that questionnaire is that I have very poor self-awareness. However, I'm not saying that this theory isn't true for you though.

EDIT: also, I have studied a bit of Yoga (quite minimally), and there are times when I do feel a "fire" in my spine. However, it's very rare whenever this happens, and usually caused by an exterior stimulus unrelated to my DP.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmm I really start to wonder if just some have Kundalini (with dp/dr/dissocation) and some not.. I once said dp/dr==Kundalini, but this isn't true, dp/dr can be a symptom of Kundalini. I know very sure that I suffer from the big K. And I have met three people face to face with dp/dr that have Kundalini. Two of them told me that they feel like they have a higher awareness. All of them felt like they were dead (I have this too). This is a stage of Kundalini. Being out of reality and extreme depression which makes you feel dead.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

One more thing which CAN also be a Kundalini symptom is having NO THOUGHTS, or not knowing what you think. I have this for two years now. The three people I met face-to-face ALL had this. One of them, now a friend of mine (a ex-board member), had no thoughts when he was extremely depressed. Two others didn't have thoughts half of the time. I have no thoughts all the time.

Also, test your self this way to see if you have Kundalini, at the moment you most-likely will be only able to feel your crown chakra when you have Kundalini. Do something spiritual, like read a bible, pray, read spiritual texts etc. If you DO have Kundalini you will feel the top of your head (crown chakra) burning while doing this.

Being able to feel your chakra's IS Kundalini. And yes, you can test this scientically by asking people where if feel heat somewhere when f.e. doing something spiritual.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I also believe I'm going through a kundalini process.

My process started with a heart chakra awakening 5 years ago. Since that event I could feel subtle energies/chakras.

I see my process as my chakras just spontaneously clearing.....you go through the disturbances because of the shifting of gross corruptions.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well I haven't posted for a while but I have been reading.
I hope you are all well.



lostsoul said:


> Please read the following page:
> 
> http://www.kundalini-gateway.org/polls/po_sympt.html
> 
> ...


I can strongly relate to the "feeling" of stopping time.
It happens whilst I am in bed, it feels like I have been sleeping/dreaming for 10 hours but when I wake up only 1 minute has passed.
I suppose that means it more of a slowing of time, so much so that I really feel like I have had 10 hours sleep, weird :?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> Dont label it........just go with it.


Friend or foe... in order to take action to love/hate it... you fist need to ID it.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

lostsoul said:


> One more thing which CAN also be a Kundalini symptom is having NO THOUGHTS


Always while I shower... I lose track of time... I don't know how many times i've rubbed the soap over myself... etc. Seems like groundhog day/hour. But I have to admit... most of the time it's due to day dreaming... which is my life... it's how I live. My day dreams are so real. It's interesting to think of nothing... to be on stand by... how do we know to snap out of it if we're not thinking of anything?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Im still the same person said:
> 
> 
> > Dont label it........just go with it.
> ...


What I meant to say was don't pick it to pieces, don't over analyze it.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Im still the same person said:
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Agreed too. I tend to over-over-over analyze everything :roll:


----------

